# Another MES PID adventure starting...best practices?



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

I've tired of my MES30 not measuring or managing temps properly, so I'm taking the plunge and ordering an Auber PID today. I'm getting the WSD-1500H-W:






						WIFI Electric Smoker Controller, 1800 Watts [AW-1520H] - $234.99 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. WIFI Electric Smoker Controller, 1800 Watts [AW-1520H] - This plug-and-play PID controller regulates the temperature of the electric smokers, such as Smokin-it®, Smokin Tex and Masterbuilt Smoker. This controller uses a PID algorithm to automatically adjust the power...



					www.auberins.com
				




I wanted to reconfirm the best practices for the rewire of my MES30 Gen1. I had saved this thread a while back from 

 tallbm
, and it looks excellent:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

Are there any other MES PID rewire threads I should check out?

I'm leaning towards the wall mount of the main sensor for reading MES IT. Any reasons why doing that isn't advised? It looks like a fairly simple mount - drill hole through cabinet, insert probe from back, and screw tight w/nut from the inside.








Thanks! Would never have known about this mod w/out this forum.

This is what my MES30 looks like (back and bottom):
Back has the panel w/screws where the heating element connections are. I recently replaced the element so that's all new.






Bottom has rivets, which I believe I'll be drillin gout as a part of the process.


----------



## dr k (Aug 5, 2020)

Heres Aubers direct connect to the element and ground to the body but the safety heat limit switch inside the smoker isn't part of the circuit anymore but is with the (no back removal thread which I did.) I have a cord set up like this as a back up incase a problem arises from Mes wiring or a failed limit switch so I can keep smoking. I had a spare Mes cord laying around from cutting the power cord for a warranty smoker replacement.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 5, 2020)

That is the same unit I just hooked up Saturday.

I followed the rewire thread you have and was done in just around 40 minutes. I am electronically challenged but following the thread it quite simple.

I also replaced the heating element connectors with new hi temp connectors.

I did some jerkey on Sunday and my Mes40 held 160 +/- a couple degrees during the entire time. Around 4 hours.

The 225 temp picture of the PID is from a trial run to test it out Saturday.
I am a very happy guy.

Much thanks to tallbm and everyone on this forum.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2020)

Do you know if and where you may have had any hotspots in your mes? Probe placement could change how it runs with pid.  Maybe won't make much difference...just food for thought.  But you will love it with a pid!

Ryan


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks, 

 dr k
.


dr k said:


> the safety heat limit switch inside the smoker isn't part of the circuit anymore


What risks does removing the safety heat limit switch create?

I assume one would be that if the Auber malfunctioned the smoker would max out it's temp w/out any modulation at all. Same if someone forgot or didn't know how the smoker was rewired and plugged it directly into a normal plug, the element would heat up to max and stick there. Is that correct, and any other potential issues to be aware of? I have to admit that the simplicity of your mod is attractive, I have power cords around I could use, but want to be sure I understand the potential risks.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> I also replaced the heating element connectors with new hi temp connectors.


Thanks, I saw your post and that helped push me over the edge. ;)

Can you point me to the type of hi-temp connector you got?

Did you use the wall mount probe for the MES temps, or the hanging probe that attaches to one of the racks in the MES?



 holyfeld
 - I saw that you installed a wall-mount probe in your MES, do you like it? Any lessons learned/comments on that?


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Do you know if and where you may have had any hotspots in your mes? Probe placement could change how it runs with pid.  Maybe won't make much difference...just food for thought.  But you will love it with a pid!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks...I've never checked for hot spots, so don't have any info on that. I would like to do the wall mount MES temp probe for the simplicity of use, don't have to mess w/it each time I smoke. I usually use the 2nd and 3rd racks for smoking so was going to position it under the second rack.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 5, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks, I saw your post and that helped push me over the edge. ;)
> 
> Can you point me to the type of hi-temp connector you got?
> 
> ...


Hi Danabw,

I opted for the hanging temp probe so that I could move it around to check different areas in the smoker. Just me being goofy.

I purchased these from Amazon. (Is okay to say that)?
They worked out pretty well. I did hunt down some replacement shrink wrap as the original had to be cut off.  Keep us posted and,, Happy Smoking.
*Supco T1113 Quick Disconnect, High Temperature, 90 Degree Flag, 16-14 Gauge, 1/4" Female Tab (Pack of 20)*

_#1 Best Seller_ in Flag Terminals


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> Hi Danabw,
> 
> I opted for the hanging temp probe so that I could move it around to check different areas in the smoker. Just me being goofy.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Was there a reason why you chose the 90 degree version, vs. the "regular" one?


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

ETA on my Auber PID is Monday...thinking I'll start stalking the delivery updates and plan my drive out to a neighoring state/FedEx site to pick it up early.  

Oh come on, I KNOW you've all considered doing this when you were waiting for a new toy...


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Did you use the wall mount probe for the MES temps, or the hanging probe that attaches to one of the racks in the MES?


Here's a link to what I did with mine . I used the stock mounting hardware for the factory meat probe . 2 keepers and a rubber grommet . Centered the probe both ways in the back . I used the multi purpose sensor . Just pushes in . You can pull it all the way thru and position it , but I get the best results just leaving it thru the back wall . 





						Auber controller added to my MES 30
					

Well after 5 years of almost constant use , the on / off button was getting worn out . Talked to Tallbm and went with the WS-1510 elmp he recommended .  Brought the 30 into the workshop so I could get at it . The re-wire is really simple , but @tallbm did all the leg work on that . I wanted to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 5, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks!  Was there a reason why you chose the 90 degree version, vs. the "regular" one?
> View attachment 457215


I had ordered them before looking at the assembly.  Turns out the factory connectors are 90's but it looks like there is enough room in the box for the "regular" ones. The regular ones would be a cleaner build after the shrink wrap is on. The 90's will be a bit odd with the shrink wrap.  Hmmm.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 5, 2020)

My Auber and Thermoworks, smoke temp probes are ran thru the upper vent since it remains fully open all the time.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Here's a link to what I did with mine . I used the stock mounting hardware for the factory meat probe . 2 keepers and a rubber grommet . Centered the probe both ways in the back . I used the multi purpose sensor . Just pushes in . You can pull it all the way thru and position it , but I get the best results just leaving it thru the back wall.


Brilliant! I never really looked at the built-in meat probe's routing, I just removed mine and saved the stock mounting hardware and grommets.

I had already ordered the wall mount probe and two standard probes earlier today, so I'll probably use the wall mount probe for the ME internal temps, and use what I can of the stock ME meat probe mounting kit.

Thanks for your post, it gave me something to do other than hitting refresh on the FedEx delivery page... :)


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

cmayna said:


> My Auber and Thermoworks, smoke temp probes are ran thru the upper vent since it remains fully open all the time.


Yup, that's how I've been doing it, but I like the capability to mount the MES internal temp probe in the back wall and not have it clipped to a rack as I do now. One less wire/item in the smoking area to worry about. :)


----------



## tallbm (Aug 5, 2020)

Danabw said:


> I've tired of my MES30 not measuring or managing temps properly, so I'm taking the plunge and ordering an Auber PID today. I'm getting the WSD-1500H-W:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there isn't a whole bunch more you need info wise on the rewire.
As for the wall mount probe I'm not a fan of the wall mounts and I like how 

 chopsaw
 went about it because doing a true wall mount means a but more drilling and it still is not easy to access.

So if you are going to do the wall mount you will have to drill 2 sized holes AND the wall mount probe will NEED to be long enough, I feel like a 3ft length is just a bit too short.

Lets talk drilling.
Inside the smoker all the way through the outer back of the smoker u drill a hole the diameter of the threads on the wall mount.
On the oustide BACK of the smoker drill a hole ONLY through that back wall and insualtion big enough for the base nut to go through but NOT through the inner wall.
Then you can remove the forward lock nut, push the probe in through the insulation hole and through the inner back wall hole.  Fasten the forward lock nut hand tight.
Now caulk, cover, do whatever to seal up the hole from the back of the smoker cause u dont want the insulation being exposed.

Here is an image I slapped together to explain what i just typed up:





(

 chopsaw
 I jacked and edited your pick of the inside of the MES haha :) )

How/where u want to position the wall mount probe is up to you.
I personally just go with a probe on an alligator clip in my setup so i can get the best placement possible.

Another item to think on is that your lower racks will be hotter than your sensor is reading so keep that in mind.

I hope this gives u some food for thought and keep asking questions cause you are on the right track with all of this and the community is good at helping :)


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

tallbm
 - your post is great, really appreciate your comments and info. Thanks very much! The pics are very clear as is your commentary...



tallbm said:


> So if you are going to do the wall mount you will have to drill 2 sized holes AND the wall mount probe will NEED to be long enough, I feel like a 3ft length is just a bit too short.


The wall mount probe is 6' long, so it should be plenty long for my needs. I'll have the PID on a table right next to the smoker when I use it, and at 6' I will have plenty of room to maneuver things around. If I don't like it as a wall probe I'll remove it and put it through the vent on top and use it the way I do currently w/my thermometer...


----------



## tallbm (Aug 5, 2020)

Danabw said:


> tallbm
> - your post is great, really appreciate your comments and info. Thanks very much! The pics are very clear as is your commentary...
> 
> 
> The wall mount probe is 6' long, so it should be plenty long for my needs. I'll have the PID on a table right next to the smoker when I use it, and at 6' I will have plenty of room to maneuver things around. If I don't like it as a wall probe I'll remove it and put it through the vent on top and use it the way I do currently w/my thermometer...



Good planning!
I think u are all set man.  U are going to love running a PID!!!  :)


----------



## Danabw (Aug 6, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Another item to think on is that your lower racks will be hotter than your sensor is reading so keep that in mind.


I forgot to thank you for this info - I always wondered if it was hotter at the top of the smoker (heat rises) or lower (closer to the heating element. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## dr k (Aug 6, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks,
> 
> dr k
> .
> ...


I did the no back removal mod as well but have a cord ready as a back up. The limit  switch keeps the smoker from burning up if the sensor fails or whatever and the PID keeps calling for heat so it opens the circuit to the element around 302. I always set one of my  calibrated remote therm probes in the smoker chamber to a range of 145-290 so my alarm goes off before the temp gets too high or low. As long as you have an alert to go check it out.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 6, 2020)

Good info all around . Nice heads up from 

 tallbm
 on hole sizes .  You could still use the stock mount and grommet . Just stick the temp probe thru up to the threads . 
If you want to bolt it in place , I think I would fab up a bracket . Flat metal or a fender washer . Drill the holes like tallbm said , but bolt the probe to the bracket , then fasten the bracket to the smoker from the outside . You'd have to adjust the size of the outside hole to allow the nut to be let into the back . 
You'll have to check , that threaded shoulder might be long enough to go through the case .

If you go back to the thread I linked , and look at post #5 . Something similar to that . 
Good luck .


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2020)

Danabw said:


> I forgot to thank you for this info - I always wondered if it was hotter at the top of the smoker (heat rises) or lower (closer to the heating element. Thanks for clearing that up!



Well in honesty my statement may not be super accurate.  I have seen an MES30 where the 2nd from the bottom rack was hotter than the bottom rack.

In my MES40  setup I removed all that element cover stuff and flipped my element, so my element is exposed and more evenly distributes heat in my unit.  The lowest rack is the hottest in my unit UNLESS I do some weird stuff (lots of pans) and heat flows around stuff on bottom rack to make a higher rack hotter.

In my setup I alligator clip my probe to the mid-under side of my lowest rack because it gets the most heat therefore my PID can respond as fast as possible.

So in short, check where your hottest rack is and then I would mount the wall probe just under the middle of that rack :)

Finally, dr k is right about the safety rollout limit switch.  With the simple no back removal rewire the safety switch is kept in the circuit.  I replaced my switch with a slightly higher limit one so i could do fast poultry smokes at 325F but I NEVER run it over 275F unless its those fast chicken smokes where I want the skin to turn out good and edible.

I hope this info helps! :)


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Good info all around . Nice heads up from
> 
> tallbm
> on hole sizes .  You could still use the stock mount and grommet . Just stick the temp probe thru up to the threads .
> ...



Yeah great points.  I liked your simple and elegant solution a lot and if I did a wall mount that would be the way I would go.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 6, 2020)

dr k said:


> I did the no back removal mod as well but have a cord ready as a back up. The limit  switch keeps the smoker from burning up if the sensor fails or whatever and the PID keeps calling for heat so it opens the circuit to the element around 302. I always set one of my  calibrated remote therm probes in the smoker chamber to a range of 145-290 so my alarm goes off before the temp gets too high or low. As long as you have an alert to go check it out.


Thanks for the confirmation of the potential issues/risks. 

I was thinking the same thing, have a secondary warning set up via another of my thermometers. I don't like the idea of having to use the PID and a secondary unit every time, so I may just go the route of drilling out the six rivets and opening up the panel on the bottom on my MES30 to get at the wiring there and "do it right" so to speak.  I'm usually not a belts and suspender kinda guy, but anything involving heat/fire makes me more cautious. :)


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Thanks for the confirmation of the potential issues/risks.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, have a secondary warning set up via another of my thermometers. I don't like the idea of having to use the PID and a secondary unit every time, so I may just go the route of drilling out the six rivets and opening up the panel on the bottom on my MES30 to get at the wiring there and "do it right" so to speak.  I'm usually not a belts and suspender kinda guy, but anything involving heat/fire makes me more cautious. :)



The rewire is easy even with drilling out those rivets.  I also list the type of sheet metal screw u can use to refasten that panel back once u drill the rivets out. I thin the 3/4" long work best for refastening that bottom panel but cant remember.  Once you look at it you will know.

As for the rewire job it is literally cutting 4 wire ends and splicing together to make 2 wires and that's it.  Super simple and once u take a look at it I think you'll feel much more comfortable with it :)


----------



## Danabw (Aug 6, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Finally, chop is right about the safety rollout limit switch. *With the simple no back removal rewire the safety switch is kept in the circuit.* I replaced my switch with a slightly higher limit one so i could do fast poultry smokes at 325F but I NEVER run it over 275F unless its those fast chicken smokes where I want the skin to turn out good and edible.




 tallbm
 - Shoot, now I'm confused. I thought the simple rewire (directly at the element connection point on the back) meant that the safety switch is *not *kept in the circuit.  I thought that you had to do the rewire on the bottom (on my MES30 Gen1 where there is a plate w/six rivets you have to drill out) to keep the safety switch in play.

Have I been thinking backwards?


----------



## Danabw (Aug 6, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Yeah great points.  I liked your simple and elegant solution a lot and if I did a wall mount that would be the way I would go.


Yeah, I do like the option to quickly remove and replace the probe that 

 chopsaw
's method provides. Plus it looks slicker than bat sh*t. ;-)


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2020)

Danabw said:


> tallbm
> - Shoot, now I'm confused. I thought the simple rewire (directly at the element connection point on the back) meant that the safety switch is *not *kept in the circuit.  I thought that you had to do the rewire on the bottom (on my MES30 Gen1 where there is a plate w/six rivets you have to drill out) to keep the safety switch in play.
> 
> Have I been thinking backwards?



I can clarify any confusion... I think lol.

So in the post:





						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




The simple no back removal and rewire is done in the panel underneath the MES not at the heating element.

This image here from the post:







Is the same panel under the MES that you point to in your image here:







So the images do not show the heating element panel.
When you rewire inside the panel here under the MES you will be doing the simple no back removal rewire from the post I placed above (above the 2 pics).

It is simply cutting 4 wire ends off and splicing to make 2 wires AND keeps the safety switch in the mix.  It goes from something like this:






To be something like this where #2 and #4 were spliced together and #1 and #3 were spliced to gether:






The last image shows the rewire (4 wire ends spliced to make 2 wires) and THIS will keep the safety switch in the mix.

If you wire a new cord directly to the heating element that eliminates the safety switch.
The post for the no back removal simple rewire is shown in these images AND means u still plug the MES in with it's existing cord, not a new cord but now power feeds directly to the heating element with the safety switch in the mix.

Let me know if this clarifies things.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 6, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I can clarify any confusion... I think lol.
> 
> Let me know if this clarifies things.


Perfect Thanks very much. I got confused on the wording used to refer to each type of wiring.

I'm going to do all my cutting and splicing in the section on the bottom of the smoker, where I have to drill out the rivets. I've decided I want to keep the safety switch connected. I do enough dumb things when everything's put together correctly. No need to go asking for trouble by removing a safety.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 7, 2020)

My PID is at the local FedEx dist center, but still shows scheduled delivery Monday. :( May need to take a quick fly-over in my helicopter to pick it up. (If only I had a helicopter...)

Update, this just in: 

Scheduled delivery:
Friday 8/07/2020 by 8:00 pm
(That's FedEx)

Oh oh oh oh oh!!  
(That's me)


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2020)

Just went through that with the element I ordered . Drove right by my house to leave it sit in the post office . I've been in the house since March.  No need to get rammy now . I just waited .


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 7, 2020)

Danabw said:


> My PID is at the local FedEx dist center, but still shows scheduled delivery Monday. :( May need to take a quick fly-over in my helicopter to pick it up. (If only I had a helicopter...)
> 
> Update, this just in:
> 
> ...


Very kool!


----------



## Danabw (Aug 7, 2020)

It's here, it's sexy, and it's all mine...the thing is build like a tank, if I ever am attacked by a tank, I would throw this at it and probably win. ;-)

Pics below of the unboxing (look away if you aren't over 18).  I also got screen caps of the app. Sadly I forgot capture the screens where you add the device, but it's very simple - hit the plus sign, enter in your network password, and then you're good to go. Getting it on the network was very easy. There is nothing in the box other than the packing slip/invoice. There's an option to access the manual from the app, but I haven't used that yet.

Enjoy, I'm off to go drill holes in my MES30. <evil grin>


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 7, 2020)

almost seems like you're excited! 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2020)

Awesome . Just FYI . Don't run that to long without a load on it .


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2020)

Here's a teaser for ya ,,


----------



## Danabw (Aug 7, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> almost seems like you're excited!
> 
> Ryan


Nawww, I'm not excited at all, I'm just pretending for you guys.  ;-)  No one ever called me Debbie Downer. :D 

Seriously, I'm pretty happy/excited. 

Just finished a non-food test smoke. Put in the three probes and fired it up for a one-step test, just going up to 225 IT for the smoker, and setting "done" alarms for the two food temps. Seemed to work as expected generally.

One thing is that the smoker IT probe, even though it's sitting right next to the two food probes, was consistently reading lower than the two food probes. Looks like I'll need to adjust the offset of one or the other. I usually do an ice slurry test for pocket temp probes, what's the recommended process for these types of probes.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't have meat probes on mine , just the temp probe .  I would think you need to have the meat probes in something , or run without them .


----------



## Danabw (Aug 7, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I don't have meat probes on mine , just the temp probe .  I would think you need to have the meat probes in something , or run without them .



I was thinking about that as well, but I would expect that temperature is temperature, and unless Auber intentionally sets the calibration on meat probes a little higher than the wall probe, I would expect them to read the same. I may drop an eamil to Auber to ask them.


----------



## Danabw (Aug 7, 2020)

BTW, I have to say I'm really disappointed in you guys...you should have sent someone to my house to force me to order the PID the day I joined the forum. What were you thinking, letting me stumble along w/out one!?  :D :D :D :D 

I love this, it's like getting a new smoker, and I am going love not having to babysit temps...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 7, 2020)

Seems like my meat probes always read higher than temp probes, at first anyways but do seem to even out. That's when not in meat. But tested in ice water and boiling water are the same. 

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2020)

Danabw said:


> BTW, I have to say I'm really disappointed in you guys...you should have sent someone to my house to force me to order the PID the day I joined the forum. What were you thinking, letting me stumble along w/out one!?  :D :D :D :D
> 
> I love this, it's like getting a new smoker, and I am going love not having to babysit temps...



Man I'm excited for you hahaha!

I test my probes by getting a small pot of boiling water going.
I then take a probe and put it in a gallon ziplog back and twist the bag so the plastic is up against the probe and i put a rubber band on.
I put my hand in an oven mit and hold my probe in the water but NOT ont he bottom of the pan and see how it measures 212F for boiling water and then I note down if it is on or how off it is.
Repeat with all probes and note them down.  You can take a piece of masking tape and at the plug side, not probe side, make a note on the tape and tape that like a label to the probe prong/wire to keep track.

If your unit allows you to do offsets then set the offsets, if not then just look at that marked masking tape when you smoke and go accordingly :)

It's so funny how the moment someone gets a PID and sets their smoker up they are always like "WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG!?!?!" hahahaha.  Glad to see you have come over to the big boys table and are going to enjoy how well your new smoker performs!!!

I'm looking forward to your first smoke with this new setup :)


----------



## Danabw (Aug 7, 2020)

That sounds like a good plan...I'll check the calibration of the sensors tomorrow. 

It does seem like I've gotten an entirely new smoker, I'm really looking forward to what's first. I think it's going to be a tri-tip, we have a nice one in the freezer that I'm going to pull out tonight. Good things coming. 

Thanks to you and everyone for all the great help/support provided, it's made the whole transition so much easier and fun.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2020)

Its what we are hear for :D


----------

